# What gyuto should i buy



## Newcambodian (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi everyone!! I will take the oppotunity to present myself in the blog. 
First of all thanks to the communtity to accept me, im really thanksfull of having acces to this space knowledge.
Said that i proced to discribe myself and my needs.
Im a profetional chef, i work in paris (france) 
Im working in a bistro restaurant, we serve between 100 and 150 people per day.
I do several tasks thru the day,like organicing the menu and planning the shifts of the staff, or calling every supplier and controlling the stocks, but i also run the meet, fish and hot garnish station. So im pretty bussy all the time as you migth imagine.
In a normal day of working i do red meat boning, fish boning, all kind of vegs, some precision cutting, and i also use a knife thru service that i use to cut recently cooked pieces of meat or fish, like a steak or deer or some fish.
To do all this i own:
A misono molybdenium Hankotsu (to unbone hole lambs and porc mostly)
A misono swedish carbon 24mm gyuto (yeah, the one with the dragon) i use this when i need a pressicion cut
An inox deba suisin (i use mostly to breakdown fish)
And then i have a cheap moly chef knife and a good bread knife a some petty knifes

said this

Im searching for an inox or inox resistant gyuto (24mm) to replace the cheap chef Knife, something that i can use all along the day without having the care issues of the swedish carbon that i allready have. Im sharping myself the knives and i use a 400 and 1200 whetstone and a 6000 finishing stone for it. I would prefer the occidental handle but im opened to the octogonal one if it has good options. Im needing a knife with good sharp retention since im sharpenning once a week, a knife than can take some abuse, the price isnt really a problem, i just wouldnt like to have a really expensive knife if it cannot take the abuse, this one should be the knife you took if the walkings dead are comming 
The one you use to go to war, if u know what i mean.
I appologice for my nasty english (im working on it) and i say goodbye looking forward to know your opinion about what i should buy.
Cheers.
Not sure if im posting this in the correct section, so, appologies for that aswell


----------



## Benuser (Feb 19, 2018)

Welcome aboard, Neecambodian!
Stainless, Western handle, pro environment.
Two very different ones come to mind:
https://www.knivesandtools.fr/fr/pt/-sakai-takayuki-grand-chef-couteau-de-chef-24-cm.htm
Sakai Takayuki AEB-L, finely grained, easy sharpening, a bit carbon-like.
https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...0mm-to-gyuto300mm-5-sizes?variant=29222090179
Misono UX-10, 19C27, coarsely grained, with a bit aggressive edge which remains after the first dulling.
In case a stainless cladded carbon is an option:
https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...to-180mm-to-240mm-3-sizes?variant=29537701635
Very low maintenance, only a small part of the carbon core steel is exposed, and Aogami Super is very stable once a patina has installed -- which occurs very quickly. By far the best edge retention if that is important to you. The thinness behind the edge allows you to put a conservative edge on it without compromising performance.


----------



## Newcambodian (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks a lot benuser! Im already cheking them up, im a little bit worried about the profile of the misono, seems a very low heel to rock it off. What about masamoto vg?


----------



## Benuser (Feb 19, 2018)

Not sure what you mean by a low heel. Width is 50mm, quite common, about the same as with your Swedish Carbon.
No own experience with the Masamoto VG I'm afraid.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 19, 2018)

Wouldn't AS @64-65 , in general purpose "walking dead" use, get a tad chippy - and actually hard to maintain, since nothing but a benchstone in the kitchen will be able to touch it up?


----------



## Benuser (Feb 19, 2018)

Have used it under difficult circumstances and it isn't chippy at all, and finely grained. Again, put a conservative edge on it as soon as you get it.


----------



## Newcambodian (Feb 19, 2018)

True! Didnt realise they have both 49 mm, feels really good in the board, thanks for the data!


----------



## Ilia (Mar 17, 2018)

I thought cooks didn't use carbon steel at all.


----------



## Benuser (Mar 17, 2018)

Even if some good stainless are nowadays available, a lot of cooks still prefer carbon steel because of its potential sharpness and easy sharpening.


----------

